#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Help choosing master thesis topic

## hmachado83

Hello all,

I am about to start my master thesis in oil and gas engineering as a distance learning. The first thing we have to do is to come up with a proposal. However i am a bit lost in what to choose. Since i am a full time worker i was looking for a topic where i do not need the use of software, where i do not need to make experiments....i was thinking about writing something on pipelines since is a subject i got really interested in...but don't really know what...at this stage we do not have any support from school or supervisors, therefore i feel a bit alone on this not knowing where to start. If someone could give me some good topics for research were im able to find quite a lot of the information through the internet that would be great.

Thanks in advance!


Best Regards
HelenaSee More: Help choosing master thesis topic

----------


## nabeelshykh

I am working on prosper Modeling. you can design the Any artificial lift method. like Gas lift ESP ir Jet Pump by SNAP specially. IF any of software required to you. you may Email me. nabeelshykh@gmail.com

----------

